# Cambridge Soundworks CSW250 Problem :-(



## starrjt (May 24, 2006)

Hey guys, 
recently a friend of mine was cleaning out his dorm room and had a pair of 2.1 speakers (cambridge soundworks csw250) and asked me if I wanted them for free. I said wow! free stuff! the catch was that the power supply for the system was blown. After opening up the brick, we discovered that the problem was a blown fuse, so we ran to radioshack and bought a replacement fuse for it. after replacing the fuse, the power supply worked perfectly!
Afterwards, we hooked up audio to the speakers and they worked wonderfully, however the subwoofer wasn't firing at all... we fiddled with the knob but to no avail. after opening up the subwoofer box, we confirmed that the sub is working, and that all the connections were solid on the board, but after working on this for an hour or so we still cant get the sub to fire. There's an awful lot of resistors on the board, and it could be possible that that could be the source of the problem.
Does anyone have some advice here? the other thing we thoght it could be was the FET's / op-amp's. suggestions, anyone? these are good speakers and It'd be nice to get them to work again! any help is greatly appreciated!

btw, nothing looks obviously burned out, if that helps too.


----------



## starrjt (May 24, 2006)

come on people, does anyone have any experience with speaker circuitry? any advice is a BIG HELP!
thanks!


----------



## Ralck (Dec 10, 2004)

Check r24. Googling it seems to show that this resistor poses a common problem.


----------



## sawdustpsycho (Aug 19, 2011)

starrjt said:


> Hey guys,
> recently a friend of mine was cleaning out his dorm room and had a pair of 2.1 speakers (cambridge soundworks csw250) and asked me if I wanted them for free. I said wow! free stuff! the catch was that the power supply for the system was blown. After opening up the brick, we discovered that the problem was a blown fuse, so we ran to radioshack and bought a replacement fuse for it. after replacing the fuse, the power supply worked perfectly!
> Afterwards, we hooked up audio to the speakers and they worked wonderfully, however the subwoofer wasn't firing at all... we fiddled with the knob but to no avail. after opening up the subwoofer box, we confirmed that the sub is working, and that all the connections were solid on the board, but after working on this for an hour or so we still cant get the sub to fire. There's an awful lot of resistors on the board, and it could be possible that that could be the source of the problem.
> Does anyone have some advice here? the other thing we thoght it could be was the FET's / op-amp's. suggestions, anyone? these are good speakers and It'd be nice to get them to work again! any help is greatly appreciated!
> ...


 
Check R24. It is a 47 ohm half-watt wirewound resister in about the center of the circuit board.. You can order on from DigiKey if it is burned out. Good luck!:grin:


----------



## sawdustpsycho (Aug 19, 2011)

Check R24. It is a 47 ohm half-watt wirewound resister in about the center of the circuit board.. You can order on from DigiKey if it is burned out. Good luck!:grin:


----------

